# Question about a sample used in a rap song



## kaptainslapaho (Nov 4, 2010)

Does anybody know where this is from?
I believe its a violin but i am not sure. .
I heard somebody playing it at school once but
since I was in class I couldn't go and ask what it was

Just the beginning 18 seconds
http://www.zshare.net/audio/8232292805ad12b1/


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto.


----------



## kaptainslapaho (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you Manxfeeder


----------

